# Konvertierung dezimal zu binär



## alexschmid97 (19. Nov 2015)

Servus 

ich muss vollende Aufgabe lösen:

ich soll eine Methode schreiben, in der ich ein dezimal Zahl als String übergeben bekomme.
den String soll ich dann in Int konvertieren und anschließend diese Zahl in eine binäre umwandeln.

ich habe auch schon eine Idee bzw. nen Ansatz, aber es kommt immer die selbe Zahl heraus.

Schriftlich wäre die Konvertierung ja einfach nur die Zahl so lange mit 2 zu dividieren bis 0 herauskommt und der Rest ist ja dann die binäre Zahl.

hier ist mal mein Code:


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
	int[] e = convert("255");
	String dec_binear = convertToString(e);
	System.out.println("Die konvertierte Binäre Zahl lautet: " + dec_binear);
}
public static int[] convert(String s) {
	int[] arraybinear = new int[numberOfbits];
	int convert = Integer.parseInt(s);
	int Rest = convert % 2;
	for (int i = 0; i < numberOfbits; i++) {
		arraybinear[i] = Rest;
	}
	return arraybinear;
}
```


die Methode oben gibt das Array als String aus und numberOfbits ist immer 8, weil wir mit 8 bits rechnen sollen


----------



## Tarrew (19. Nov 2015)

Das Problem ist, dass du den Rest nur ein einziges mal berechnest und dann einfach in das gesamte Array schreibst. Du musst den Rest aber immer wieder neu berechnen.

Rekursiv würde sich das Problem in einer Zeile lösen lassen.


----------



## alexschmid97 (19. Nov 2015)

ok alles klar, bei rekursion sind wir leider noch nicht  wie würde denn das aussehen wenn ich die Rekursion anwende, heißt doch dass ich den Wert des Arrays durch den vorherigen definiere


----------

